# Nothing else matters



## Dyc

Hello!

I'd like to know how we can say "nothing else matters" in Japanese language.
I looked it up in RUI diccionary, but there were a lot of options for each word so.. if someone can tell me I'd be thankful.


----------



## I_like_my_TV

I'd suggest the following, but "_nothing else matters_" can be rendered variously, depending on the context:

ほかには問題（が）ありません。


----------



## Aoyama

It would depend on the context (as very often in Japanese, expressions out of context are tricky).


> ほかには問題（が）ありません。


 Literally means : there is no problem (else) besides this (problem)
It could also be : do[o] demo ii (what ever, I don't care), once again depending on context (to be provided).


----------



## Dyc

Thanks to both ^^

Context.. mmm... for example: "Having health, nothing else matters" or "If we love each other, nothing else matters"


----------



## Flaminius

Ah, now I see clearly what you want to say!
健康であれば、それでいい。

Or if being health is emphasized as the only condition;
健康でありさえすれば、それでいい。


----------



## Aoyama

> Ah, now I see clearly what you want to say!
> 健康であれば、それでいい。(1)
> 
> Or if being health is emphasized as the only condition;
> 健康でありさえすれば、それでいい。(2)


 
Which, neeedless to say, is very true but needs a small explanation (I dare think) to show how this work in Japanese, because it is _not_ a literal translation from English :
1 = If there is/you have health, (then) it's good/enough
2 =  Having just health is good enough
for : 





> "If we love each other, nothing else matters"


you could have (sorry only romajeese):
otagaini aisureba, sorede ii (sorede jubun)
futari no aida(ni), ai ga areba, ....
but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## MeryllB

Are you trying to translate the title of the song by Metallica, or is it really a question about grammar? 
Because if you are trying to translate the title of this song, I think that would change the context and therefore the translation. I am chancing a suggestion, although I am pretty sure it won't be correct because my Japanese is faulty to say the least: それ以上、どうでもいい. Here, I am sure it is bad Japanese but I hope it made my meaning clearer.


----------



## Flaminius

> それ以上、どうでもいい


Very close to what sounds very fluent in Japanese.
I'd say それ以外(は)、どうでもいい
 OR 他はどうでもいい

A note of caution.  どうでもいい has the implication that other things are actually worthless; I don't care a bit, whatever, so what etc.


----------



## MeryllB

Flaminius said:


> A note of caution. どうでもいい has the implication that other things are actually worthless; I don't care a bit, whatever, so what etc.


 
It reminds me that I asked a Japanese friend once how to say in Japanese "this is not my problem", in the less nice sense (something like "you should be the one dealing with this, not me"). She told me that the closest translation would be どうでもいい, which surprised me because I thought there was quite a big difference between "I don't care either way" and "this is not my problem".
It looks like どうでもいい　can have a lot of different meanings depending on the context.


----------



## Aoyama

*どうでもいい* (see also my post #3, sorry to cite myself) has many meanings, as an _idiosyncratic _expression (tokui sei go) .
Close English equivalent : what ever, it doesn't matter/make any difference, it's all the same , I don't care/give a damn...
Close _French _equivalent : qu'importe , c'est pareil, ça m'est égal with the extreme : je m'en fiche     
Spanish : es igual, me da igual, me importa un comino ...

*どうでもいい* is also close to* kamawanai* (but then the meaning drifts away from the original question).


----------



## Dyc

MeryllB said:


> Are you trying to translate the title of the song by Metallica



That's right


----------



## Aoyama

By the way, correcting the title of the thread into : *nothing else matters* might be a good idea ...


----------



## Flaminius

You have a discerning eye, Ao!  Title corrected.


----------



## Aoyama

Paint the last eye of the dragon ...


----------



## Dyc

Oh sorry


----------

